# Worldmark or Wyndham points?



## OpenSky2012

I have been struggling to decide about buying a resale timeshare between Worldmark by Wyndham or Wyndham points. There are too many of both on resale but an experienced opinion and advisement would really help here and will be appreciated.


----------



## lcml11

OpenSky2012 said:


> I have been struggling to decide about buying a resale timeshare between Worldmark by Wyndham or Wyndham points. There are too many of both on resale but an experienced opinion and advisement would really help here and will be appreciated.



Easy, pick the one that has the resorts where you want to go.  You missed a few, I do not know them all but Shell Vacation Club (now owned by Wyndham), the Outrigger Club, Wyndham Asia Pasific, and others that are overseas, all in the Wyndham Worldwide family of companies.  They do not necessarily have user rights across the various system.


----------



## bnoble

> Easy, pick the one that has the resorts where you want to go.


This, exactly.

In general, if you live in the eastern US, Wyndham probably has more resorts in easy striking distance.  If you live in the western US, WorldMark.  In both cases, focus only on "club" resorts, not affiliate/associate/whatever.


----------



## ronparise

or you could do the crazy thing like me..I bought in both systems

To choose you have already gotten the best advice, Choose the system that has the resorts you want to visit. But thats getting more difficult as there are more and more of the resorts are now "split" resorts with inventory in both systems. Recently some of the inventory in eleven  Worldmark resorts  (400 units) was moved into Club Wyndham; making them "split" resorts.  Daytona and Avenue Plaza (New Orleans)  and Lake Tahoe, were already split resorts. There are also locations where Wyndham and Worldmark both have resorts close to eachother. San Francisco, San Diego, Las Vegas, New Braunfels/San Antinio Tx,  Branson, Orlando and Hawaii. So, to base your decision on where the resorts are, may not work for you, because either system might work for you

Here are some other considerations. 

* Worldmark costs more to buy in and seems to hold value better than Club Wyndham. 

* Worldmark mf is cheaper than Club Wyndham

* Worldmark owners can buy and sell one time use credits to each other so its possible to buy a small account to keep fixed expenses down, and buy one time use credits as you need them. You cant do this with Club Wyndham

* Although neither system can be called 5-star when describing their resorts. I would generally give more stars to the Club Wyndham properties (although that line is blurring as more of the resorts become "split" resorts. and Worldmark is catching up so to speak..They are now adding tvs to the bedrooms and WI-FI service is more common

* Worldmark is more flexible, allowing short stays and very long stays

* Both systems have very liberal cancellation policies.

* Both systems allow you to "roll over" unused points or credits, but with Worldmark its automatic (credits are good for two years) With Club Wyndham you need to plan ahead and pay $39 to add your points to what they call the "points credit pool" where they are good for 3 years

* Worldmark dosent charge transaction fees or guest fees. (Club Wyndham charges if you exceed your account annual allocation of these)

* Both systems charge for housekeeping if you exceed you annual allocation

* Worldmark owners can exchange their credits in II and RCI. Club Wyndham owners, with few exceptions are limited to RCI, but the Wyndham program fee (part of your annual mf) includes an RCI account.. Worldmark owners have to open an account and pay the annual fee directly

* Most Club Wyndham ownerships are deeded, ie you will have a deed recorded in a local courthouse as evidence of your ownership. (Club Wyndham access is an exception).   In Worldmark the Club holds the deeds, not the owners

* Im sure that there are other differences, but these are the ones that come to mind as I have my first cup of coffee this morning


----------



## Ron2

*Amazed*

Ron,
I am once again amazed at your knowledge of Wyndham timeshares. I’ve been to numerous owner updates over the last ten years and didn’t learn near as much about timeshares as I have from your posts since I joined TUG a week ago. Where do you find all this information? During a recent update I asked about the Club Wyndham Access properties but the rep either didn’t know much about them or they weren’t available for him to sell. In your opinion, what is better, a deeded timeshare or one where the Club holds the deed? --Ron


----------



## MULTIZ321

rsphelps said:


> Ron,
> I am once again amazed at your knowledge of Wyndham timeshares. I’ve been to numerous owner updates over the last ten years and didn’t learn near as much about timeshares as I have from your posts since I joined TUG a week ago. --Ron



Welcome to Tug!  

Can't answer your questions about Wyndham/Worldmark - I'm sure Ron and other Tuggers will chime in.

Happy New Year!

Richard


----------



## ronparise

rsphelps said:


> Ron,
> I am once again amazed at your knowledge of Wyndham timeshares. I’ve been to numerous owner updates over the last ten years and didn’t learn near as much about timeshares as I have from your posts since I joined TUG a week ago. Where do you find all this information? During a recent update I asked about the Club Wyndham Access properties but the rep either didn’t know much about them or they weren’t available for him to sell. In your opinion, what is better, a deeded timeshare or one where the Club holds the deed? --Ron



Some of what Ive learned is from making my own mistakes, some I learned from talking to wyndhams reservation desk, some I learned by asking questions here on TUG as well as the Wyndham owners forum http://forums.atozed.com and the worldmark owners forum www.wmowners.com. I followed Lindas advice and read and reread the owners directory, My copy is falling apart, Ive used it to look stuff up so much. but the way I learned most of what I know about Wyndham is by answering questions posed here on TUG...If I dont know the answer, I look it up or call Wyndham to get the answer... I learned a long time ago the best way to learn something is to try and teach it...so that what I do

Regarding deeded vs non deeded (like Worldmark or Club Wyndham access) and which is better...Frankly I dont care as long as I get the use of the thing; and I do either way. One benefit of the club approach is that you dont face the risk of a maintenance fee increase or special assessment at a particular resort like you would if you held the deed. In a Club if one resort has a big mf increase or SA its spread among all the owners of the club.

Perhaps this will answer your question better.  In the last few months I have contracted for over 2 million Club Wyndham Access points and I own 66000 Worldmark credits...Im not afraid of the club structure

By the way the reason you will learn more here on TUG is that we arent trying to sell you more points like they are at the Wyndham owner updates..just take everything we say with a grain of salt...we all have our own prejudices, and we all make mistakes


----------



## ChrisandBeth

Where do you live? If east coast buy Wyndham, if west coast by Worldmark. No matter how you think you are going to use the resorts, in a few years you'll be glad to be able to jump in the car drive a couple of hours and spent a few nights  or a week at a resort with no exchange hassles.
Chris


----------



## LLW

OpenSky2012 said:


> I have been struggling to decide about buying a resale timeshare between Worldmark by Wyndham or Wyndham points. There are too many of both on resale but an experienced opinion and advisement would really help here and will be appreciated.



All of the following should be considered - an advantage in one category may trade off for a disadvantage in another:

1. WM has _a lot more_ resorts in the West. Wyndham Vacation Resorts (WVR) has more in the East. When you look at the resorts, ignore the affiliate resorts as those are just token dots on the map.

2. WM has much higher initial purchase cost and lower ongoing expenses. WVR has much lower initial investment and higher ongoing expenses (maintenance fees are higher; it has all kinds of other fees that WM doesn't). If your personal financial situation is such that you can afford the initial investment for WM, you have a much truer choice. If paying a few thousand dollars now would put a drain on your financial situation, you may be limited more to WVR. Afterall, timeshare is just prepaid vacation and should be prioritized much lower than food, housing and many other basic necessities.

On the other hand, if the higher ongoing expenses will cause hardship, then you need to stay away from WVR.

3. WM has more flexibilities in ownership: you may rent in and out points very easily in years where you need more or less than your account size. In WVR you may only sell/buy to adjust size.

4. WM has much higher exchange power in both II (WVR doesn't trade much in II) and RCI if you want to exchange in years when you want to go out of the system.

5. Because WM has no home resort, it is more important that you learn how to book the popular resorts if those are where you want to go. On the other hand, if you live near some of the less popular resorts, you are almost guranteed easier booking and more ready availability.

WVR has home resorts, giving home resort owners more of a safety net.

6. WM has stronger governing documents protecting owners, and a more activist owner community which the Developer is more wary of.

7. WM is easier to sell at the end. With WVR you usually have to sweeten a giveawy with additional incentives.


----------



## OpenSky2012

*So much of information on this forum. Thank you all.*

All of you have a great new year 2013. Very good information from all. Ron and LLW have given a whole lot of insightful detail. 

I am in Texas. I travel mostly to West and hence WM suites me more for that reason and many other reasons detailed. RCI also helps to book other resorts I believe. I am going to be new timeshare guy and will use this forum to pick your brains and encyclopedia here 

I went to one of the presentations in Orlando where I learned about this. I only knew the old time definition of timeshare of specific week and specific location. Thanks to the presentation that I got to think about this more in the current definition. I signed one there on site and cancelled that in 2 days as I learned about the resale (Thanks to internet ).

I am thinking to go slow and pick up a Worldmark 7000 points as I saw a good post on this forum. Learn more and build more with experience.

One thing is for sure: I will only buy resale.

Once again mates: Thanks a lot.


----------



## OpenSky2012

*One more question on this*

I was told there is something called "Last Call" in Wyndham for Wyndham owners. Does a WM resale make this Last Call option available to the buyers?


----------



## cotraveller

Someone else will have to speak as to what Wyndham's Last Call is.  WorldMark has Bonus Time, which is a booking for cash rather than using your WorldMark credits.  Bonus Time can be booked at all WorldMark resorts two weeks or less before the check in date.  The maximum Bonus Time reservation length is four days.  It is subject to availability which will vary greatly depending on the resort and season. 

With the exception of some reportedly "Standard" accounts, all WorldMark owners can book Bonus Time whether purchased from the developer or resale. I have never seen a "Standard" WorldMark account and have never heard of anyone actually owning one. Any resale account you purchases should be a Premier account, making it eligible for Bonus Time.  You can find more information concerning WorldMark Bonus Time here.


----------



## pacodemountainside

OpenSky2012 said:


> I was told there is something called "Last Call" in Wyndham for Wyndham owners. Does a WM resale make this Last Call option available to the buyers?



RCI, a wholly owned subsidiary of Wyndham World  Wide  offers last call  vacations at very discounted rate. Obviously,  for most part  quiet weeks, small units at low  demand resorts.

If you are a Wyndham points owner you get a "free" RCI membership but have to pay $98 today, $108 tomorrow  minimum  POA fee!

If  a WorldMark owner costs $89.00!  If you want access to resorts outside of  WorldMark around 86 resorts may be  worth while although  several exchange companies.  Check other posts here for observations/experiences.


----------



## OpenSky2012

*WM Bonus Time*



cotraveller said:


> WorldMark has Bonus Time, which is a booking for cash rather than using your WorldMark credits.  Bonus Time can be booked at all WorldMark resorts two weeks or less before the check in date.  The maximum Bonus Time reservation length is four days.  It is subject to availability which will vary greatly depending on the resort and season.



Thanks Fred. I didn't know about this Bonus Time. Here are a few questions if you could spare a few minutes.
 - I am sure the Bonus Time reservation is relatively cheaper compared to booking from regular internet booking for a quick Trip (subject to availability off course). Any idea how is the cost of these Bonus Time?
 - Is there a limit of a number of times you could use these Bonus Time? 
 - Do they list those available resorts, locations and cost of reserving them for you to choose from?
 - You said the length is four days. Is that the total length in a year or number of days each bonus time booking?

The post after you by Paco, explained the Last call. I believe the Last Calls were said to be listed by Wyndham as per the agent. I hope WM lists the Bonus Time items.


----------



## OpenSky2012

*Last Calls. Are they lomited to book in terms of weeks?*



pacodemountainside said:


> RCI, a wholly owned subsidiary of Wyndham World  Wide  offers last call  vacations at very discounted rate. Obviously,  for most part  quiet weeks, small units at low  demand resorts.



Not available in days?


----------



## LLW

OpenSky2012 said:


> The post after you by Paco, explained the Last call. I believe the Last Calls were said to be listed by Wyndham as per the agent. I hope WM lists the Bonus Time items.



Last Call is an RCI feature available to all RCI members, including WM owners. The agent was stretching the truth to make it sound good for you to buy Wyn from him.

WM's Bonus Time uses cash to buy last minute vacation. The price is 5.4 cents per credit (with a minimum of $40 per night), effective 1-1-13. Normal bookings use credits instead, although Wyn (as the Developer of WM) has added many other cash features at various times, all more expensive than BT. 

_All_ availability within the last 14 days is bookable as BT, in addition to credits and other options. When you see inventory for certain dates and want to book, you hit the "book it" button, and all options for those days are listed for you.

Also, each month there is a list of "Inventory Specials" for 2 months in advance (e.g. in January the March list is published to add to the previously published Feb list), priced the same as BT (5.4 cents). You may book those up to 60 days in advance.

Come to www.wmowners.com, and you will find a lot more info about WM.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Wyndham does not call it "Last Call", but they have last-minute deals at 15-60 days out. So, if you want a last-minute (in 2 weeks) reservation, you can get it for a discount. Of course, you get what is available, may not be what you want (1 bedroom vs 2 bedroom), but it's something.

TS


----------



## slabeaume

We're also owners of WM and Wyndham points.  I much prefer the WM system---seems easier to learn ( a lot less wierd rules and regs---like Wyndham makes you bank your year's points before the year begins if you don't think you'll use them all in that year unless you're VIP; can't borrow the next years points with Wyndham --- unless you're within a certain time period and pay an additional fee;  booking fees with Wyndham (transaction fees which I believe they charge non-VIPS, as well as housekeeping fees (WM has no transaction fees, but does have housekeeping fees, too); Wyndham has a slight edge on cancellation policies if you book vacations far out, but disadvantage if you book close to travel --- up to 14 days out you can get all your points back, within 14 days you loose them all---WM has a scale depending on when you booked the reservations (more then 90 days out there's a 30 day out cancellation period, 10 days at 90 - 14 days out, 5 if booked within 14 days; no guest fee with WM, but there is one with Wyndham (asuming you're sending family or friends and not going yourself); points only good for 1 year with Wyndham instead of 3 like Worldmark unless you pay to "pool" your Wyndham points; cancelled reservations points in Wydham have different usage rules then regular or pooled points, WM points are the same when cancelled as before cancelled; booking time with WM is 13 months out for everyone, but 13 or 10 months out with Wyndham depending on if you're going back to "your resort" or using VIP advanced reservation priority privalege (yes, confusing!),  ... ) .   ANd it goes on and on!!!!

There are discounted points locations at short notice with Wyndham, but --- like WM bonus time --- they are pretty limited.  Some resort you'll have a really hard time WM finding bonus time at---Oregon coast in the summer for example, but lots at Lake of the Ozarks in Mo.  WM offers a FAX program, too, where you can book even farther out for something like $.08/point, as well as the Invertory specials.  They also have Monday Madness with bonus-time-like offers good for about 11 months out.  Wyndham has good VIP last minute booking deals, but you won't get that on resale points so I won't get into them.

As for WM bonus time rules:  " An Owner may use as many Bonus Time reservations as possible within the following limitations. An Owner may have only one Bonus Time reservation until the reservation has been completed. If the Bonus Time vacation plan is to stay at more than one Club Resort, then the Owner may make the number of reservations needed, provided the combination of these reservations is for consecutive nights, and that the Bonus Time does not exceed four (4) nights. An Owner with 6,000 through 19,000 Vacation Credits may use only one Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation each calendar quarter. Owners with 20,000 through 29,000 Vacation Credits shall be entitled to two (2) Weekend Only reservations. One Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation shall be added for each additional block of 10,000 Vacation Credits owned by an Owner."

You can book Exotic locations (like Hawaii ) on bonus time 30 days out.  Wyndham has no resort on Maui and Worldmark has only a few units on Oahu.  

Exchanges to crowded resort areas like Orlando and Las Vegas are plentiful in either club.  

I find the online booking easier with WM because it shows what days are available without having to list how many days you want.  With Wyndham, unless you put in 1 day (which often isn't allowed), you don't know if there's only one day available, or 2, or 3, or 4 ... without going back and entering each amount in separtely.  

WM does seem to have a better deal with last minute exchanges--- within 45 days any exchange is only 4000 points.  With Wyndham there's no last minute exchange discount on points.  

Having said all that and probably sounding like I hate Wyndham---we are Wyndham VIPs and have learned to really stretch our points.  We go to Hawaii every year and usually only use half the amount of points required with Wyndham on Kauai.  Although this year we are going to Maui staying at WM Kihei and have waitlisted 8 of our 16 days there.  Waitlist with WM is great and slowly I've added 7 of those days onto our original reservation in like units which they're able to push together to eliminate room changes and extra housekeeping fees.  I'm confident I'll get that last day before our trip a little over a month from now.  

I've also had an RCI waitlist going for Maui with no success, but WM has come through so no big deal.  Exchanges to Kauai are pretty easy.  But don't count on exchanges with RCI (or II) if you are limited in when and where you want to go.


----------



## OpenSky2012

LLW said:


> Come to www.wmowners.com, and you will find a lot more info about WM.



I went to WMOwners.com and found a wealth of information on WM. I also found that you are one of the valuable contributor to the informative forum.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## OpenSky2012

Thanks a lot slabeaume for taking time and listing very useful differences / features of Wyn and WM.

Clearly most of you are pro (or have become very much aware of the systems. As a beginner, I am deciding to go for WM. I may also think of trying another package with Hilton later to get some exposure. 

Thanks a lot again.


----------



## Myxdvz

Interesting Topic:  one in which I am also trying to decide.

In the beginning - it looks like the suggestion is to buy where you want to stay (or resorts closer to you)... but towards the end, it looks like most posters say there are more advantages to WM over Wyndham...

Or did I misread the posts?

I live in the Midwest (Chicago) so neither East or West Coast...  so I'm still torn


----------



## ronparise

Myxdvz said:


> Interesting Topic:  one in which I am also trying to decide.
> 
> In the beginning - it looks like the suggestion is to buy where you want to stay (or resorts closer to you)... but towards the end, it looks like most posters say there are more advantages to WM over Wyndham...
> 
> Or did I misread the posts?
> 
> I live in the Midwest (Chicago) so neither East or West Coast...  so I'm still torn



I used to live between Baltimore and Washington. I worked in Washington and I played in Washingon. Thats where I went to High School and whers most of my family lived  friends lived. When I left home I almost always turned south on I-95 I didnt know beans about Baltimore.

When you leave Chicago which way do you turn. Do you go east or west

I own in both systems and although I agree the Worldmark system is the one I prefer. The resorts I want to visit would be the trump card.

If you intend on spending a lot of vacations at the Florida beaches..buy Wyndham, If you have to have Washington DC or the North East ski resorts, it has to be Wyndham. You should also know that Wyndham has a property in the Wisconsin Dells complete with an indoor water park. (think swimming pools and water slides in the winter) That seems to me to be a perfect drive to, weekend get-away for you...Also Worldmark and Wyndham both have inventory at the Galena resort

Your call...good luck


----------



## OpenSky2012

*Buying WM 7000 at WM Las Vegas Tropicana*

Annual Fees 514.16. Demand color code is said to be Red-High.

Paperwork is sent to WM and waiting for approval.

I haven't visited the resort and am not aware of it much.

Anyone knows this resort? I am curious to know if I did OK


----------



## RX8

OpenSky2012 said:


> Annual Fees 514.16. Demand color code is said to be Red-High.
> 
> Paperwork is sent to WM and waiting for approval.
> 
> I haven't visited the resort and am not aware of it much.
> 
> Anyone knows this resort? I am curious to know if I did OK



You don't give enough information for anyone to let you know if you did OK.  How much did you pay?  How many points available to use?

I don't think you can go wrong with Worldmark but it is recommended that you read everything you can here and wmowners.com.  Timesharing is confusing and requires a lot of homework to maximize your use.  One thing you need to know is that you bought a membership.  You did not buy a specific resort in Las Vegas.


----------



## OpenSky2012

RX8 said:


> You don't give enough information for anyone to let you know if you did OK.  How much did you pay?  How many points available to use?
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with Worldmark but it is recommended that you read everything you can here and wmowners.com.  Timesharing is confusing and requires a lot of homework to maximize your use.  One thing you need to know is that you bought a membership.  You did not buy a specific resort in Las Vegas.



My bad for not mentioning that. I paid $1500 and transfer fees. I agree and understand on buying a point based membership. I am not aware of the next steps. Waiting for WM board to approve the transfer. Once I get that notification, I would need to know that next steps. Any guidance for the next steps (WMOwners Forum post, any link or text) would help.


----------



## RX8

I see a Sumday auction that ended on the 29th at 1275 plus an additional $299 closing.  Is that yours?  If it is that is not a bad price but you need to verify you are getting what you are thinking you bought.  The heading says 7,000 credits but the details state it is only 6,000 annual points.


----------



## slabeaume

Myxdvz said:


> Interesting Topic:  one in which I am also trying to decide.
> 
> In the beginning - it looks like the suggestion is to buy where you want to stay (or resorts closer to you)... but towards the end, it looks like most posters say there are more advantages to WM over Wyndham...
> 
> Or did I misread the posts?
> 
> I live in the Midwest (Chicago) so neither East or West Coast...  so I'm still torn




I live in the midwest, too (St. Louis)  Not a lot of timeshare resorts in the midwest unless you like Lake of the Ozarks or Branson.  We use to go to Oregon every year which is how we ended up buying WM.  Now we go to Hawaii every year and converted our timeshare in Kauai to Wyndham a few years ago or would never have ended up as a VIP Wyndham member.  At first, I thought I made a big mistake.  But have finally figured out some ways to work the system.  Now, if only they had kennels on site!!!


----------



## slabeaume

Myxdvz said:


> Interesting Topic:  one in which I am also trying to decide.
> 
> In the beginning - it looks like the suggestion is to buy where you want to stay (or resorts closer to you)... but towards the end, it looks like most posters say there are more advantages to WM over Wyndham...
> 
> Or did I misread the posts?
> 
> I live in the Midwest (Chicago) so neither East or West Coast...  so I'm still torn



I agree with Ronparise---I bought for the resorts I thought I would use the most---originally Oregon so I got WM.  Now we go to Kauai most of the time so use Wyndham for that.   I've also used WM for several RCI and II exchanges (can't use II with my Wyndham).  Now most of my WM points go for exchanges or to sending my kids on trips.  Although we're using 2 years worth now for our trip to Maui next month.  REally like that you can borrow points from the next year in WM.  Although I like the VIP perks with Wyndham, I wish they had more policies that WM has.


----------



## LLW

OpenSky2012 said:


> My bad for not mentioning that. *I paid $1500 and transfer fees. *I agree and understand on buying a point based membership. I am not aware of the next steps. Waiting for WM board to approve the transfer. Once I get that notification, I would need to know that next steps. Any guidance for the next steps (WMOwners Forum post, any link or text) would help.



Still need more info: how many current balance credits and what are their expiration dates? how many to borrowed credits? how many housekeeping tokens? how much for closing costs?


----------



## Myxdvz

ronparise said:


> When you leave Chicago which way do you turn. Do you go east or west
> 
> I own in both systems and although I agree the Worldmark system is the one I prefer. The resorts I want to visit would be the trump card.
> 
> If you intend on spending a lot of vacations at the Florida beaches..buy Wyndham, If you have to have Washington DC or the North East ski resorts, it has to be Wyndham. You should also know that Wyndham has a property in the Wisconsin Dells complete with an indoor water park. (think swimming pools and water slides in the winter) That seems to me to be a perfect drive to, weekend get-away for you...Also Worldmark and Wyndham both have inventory at the Galena resort
> 
> Your call...good luck



This is easy to answer... We go North (WI/MN) or East (OH/PA). Based on resorts, I would go with Wyndham. Glacier Canyon is a great property.

I didn't want to steal the OPs thread so I created another one. Thanks!


----------



## lcml11

Myxdvz said:


> This is easy to answer... We go North (WI/MN) or East (OH/PA). Based on resorts, I would go with Wyndham. Glacier Canyon is a great property.
> 
> I didn't want to steal the OPs thread so I created another one. Thanks!



Pa. is a great place, just not a massive amount of timeshares for anyone.  Wyndham Club Plus, as far as I can tell, is the major player in Pa. with the Shawnee Mountain group of resorts in the Pocono Mountains.  Another little bit of travel gets you to their Atlantic City resort.  As you are probably aware, if you buy at Glacier Canyon for a unit that is in Club Wyndham Plus/Access, that will get you into the other resorts.  Shawnee Village and Skyline Tower (Atlantic City) are not real hard to get into.


----------



## Myxdvz

I've decided against creating another thread about: Wyndham or Worldmark, because I think this discussion helps everyone who is in the same boat. 

I've read the Wyndham Primer and the Worldmark Club Guidelines, and the WMOwners site and I am STILL conflicted.

*Why I like Wyndham*
- More properties within driving distance from me: Galena, Wisconsin Dells, Branson, Oklahoma, Tenessee
- Someone asked if we leave Chicago, which way do we drive: and the easy answer to this is North (WI/MN) and East (OH, PA, NY, FL, NC, SC) so Wyndham resorts are better for us
- While WM has more properties in the W and NW, Wyndham does have SOME, unlike WM's complete absence in the East Coast.

*Why I like WorldMark*
- Points are very simple.  MFs are per point and I don't have to worry about a home resort and deciding which resort to buy and find the lowest home resort MF
- I like Bonus Time, Monday Madness, and all the other "specials" they seem to have and works well with our short-stays.  However, what's the use of these specials if I have to FLY to get there and have very little within driving distance?

*What I don't like about Wyndham*
- seems like I have to decide on a home resort to purchase.  I believe that "points are points" so probably wouldn't be taking advantage of ADRs anyway - so I tend to think I should buy the lowest MF  However, I also hear Glacier Canyon gives access the Club Wyndham access , so should I buy there?
- seems to have way too may fees unless you're VIP.  Fees to bank, fees to book if over your allocation for the year, fees to cancel, HK fees, fees to change booking.  We will be using our points for shorter stays (3-5 days) so we might be hit with too many fees.
- is there anything equivalent to WM Bonus Time, HH Open Season? Where you have access to the portfolio for discounted cash?

*What I don't like about Worldmark*
- Aside from Galena and Branson - no other resorts fit our travel pattern (driving distance)
- my understanding is that there is a 7 night requirement when booking in RED season?  Although people get around that by linking other reservations elsewhere.  Not sure I get this quite yet.  But I don't like this "restriction" since we're looking into using this for shorter stays.  OTOH, maybe we can avoid booking red season.

If I buy Wyndham, I'm thinking about 164K points
If I buy WM, I'm thinking about 10,000 points

I was hoping to keep yearly MFs under $1K, approx ~$800
I was hoping to get enough points to stay in a 2BR for a week (driving distance will help us stretch those points and go off season)


Help?!!!


----------



## lcml11

Myxdvz said:


> I've decided against creating another thread about: Wyndham or Worldmark, because I think this discussion helps everyone who is in the same boat.
> 
> I've read the Wyndham Primer and the Worldmark Club Guidelines, and the WMOwners site and I am STILL conflicted.
> 
> *Why I like Wyndham*
> - More properties within driving distance from me: Galena, Wisconsin Dells, Branson, Oklahoma, Tenessee
> - Someone asked if we leave Chicago, which way do we drive: and the easy answer to this is North (WI/MN) and East (OH, PA, NY, FL, NC, SC) so Wyndham resorts are better for us
> - While WM has more properties in the W and NW, Wyndham does have SOME, unlike WM's complete absence in the East Coast.
> 
> *Why I like WorldMark*
> - Points are very simple.  MFs are per point and I don't have to worry about a home resort and deciding which resort to buy and find the lowest home resort MF
> - I like Bonus Time, Monday Madness, and all the other "specials" they seem to have and works well with our short-stays.  However, what's the use of these specials if I have to FLY to get there and have very little within driving distance?
> 
> *What I don't like about Wyndham*
> - seems like I have to decide on a home resort to purchase.  I believe that "points are points" so probably wouldn't be taking advantage of ADRs anyway - so I tend to think I should buy the lowest MF  However, I also hear Glacier Canyon gives access the Club Wyndham access , so should I buy there?
> - seems to have way too may fees unless you're VIP.  Fees to bank, fees to book if over your allocation for the year, fees to cancel, HK fees, fees to change booking.  We will be using our points for shorter stays (3-5 days) so we might be hit with too many fees.
> - is there anything equivalent to WM Bonus Time, HH Open Season? Where you have access to the portfolio for discounted cash?
> 
> *What I don't like about Worldmark*
> - Aside from Galena and Branson - no other resorts fit our travel pattern (driving distance)
> - my understanding is that there is a 7 night requirement when booking in RED season?  Although people get around that by linking other reservations elsewhere.  Not sure I get this quite yet.  But I don't like this "restriction" since we're looking into using this for shorter stays.  OTOH, maybe we can avoid booking red season.
> 
> If I buy Wyndham, I'm thinking about 164K points
> If I buy WM, I'm thinking about 10,000 points
> 
> I was hoping to keep yearly MFs under $1K, approx ~$800
> I was hoping to get enough points to stay in a 2BR for a week (driving distance will help us stretch those points and go off season)
> 
> 
> Help?!!!



Not sure what you mean when you say "However, I also hear Glacier Canyon gives access the Club Wyndham Access"  It is my understanding that most if not all Wyndham Club/Access resorts can be booked at or below the 10 month period.  The difference in the context that I think you are talking about has to do the ARP.


----------



## Myxdvz

lcml11 said:


> Not sure what you mean when you say "However, I also hear Glacier Canyon gives access the Club Wyndham Access"  It is my understanding that most if not all Wyndham Club/Access resorts can be booked at or below the 10 month period.  The difference in the context that I think you are talking about has to do the ARP.


You're probably right.  the whole CWA still confuses me.  I really don't care about ARP. I am fine with a 10 month booking window.  I subscribe to the points are points mantra.


----------



## ronparise

Myxdvz said:


> I've decided against creating another thread about: Wyndham or Worldmark, because I think this discussion helps everyone who is in the same boat.
> 
> I've read the Wyndham Primer and the Worldmark Club Guidelines, and the WMOwners site and I am STILL conflicted.
> 
> *Why I like Wyndham*
> - More properties within driving distance from me: Galena, Wisconsin Dells, Branson, Oklahoma, Tenessee
> - Someone asked if we leave Chicago, which way do we drive: and the easy answer to this is North (WI/MN) and East (OH, PA, NY, FL, NC, SC) so Wyndham resorts are better for us
> - While WM has more properties in the W and NW, Wyndham does have SOME, unlike WM's complete absence in the East Coast.
> 
> *Why I like WorldMark*
> - Points are very simple.  MFs are per point and I don't have to worry about a home resort and deciding which resort to buy and find the lowest home resort MF
> - I like Bonus Time, Monday Madness, and all the other "specials" they seem to have and works well with our short-stays.  However, what's the use of these specials if I have to FLY to get there and have very little within driving distance?
> 
> *What I don't like about Wyndham*
> - seems like I have to decide on a home resort to purchase.  I believe that "points are points" so probably wouldn't be taking advantage of ADRs anyway - so I tend to think I should buy the lowest MF  However, I also hear Glacier Canyon gives access the Club Wyndham access , so should I buy there?
> - seems to have way too may fees unless you're VIP.  Fees to bank, fees to book if over your allocation for the year, fees to cancel, HK fees, fees to change booking.  We will be using our points for shorter stays (3-5 days) so we might be hit with too many fees.
> - is there anything equivalent to WM Bonus Time, HH Open Season? Where you have access to the portfolio for discounted cash?
> 
> *What I don't like about Worldmark*
> - Aside from Galena and Branson - no other resorts fit our travel pattern (driving distance)
> - my understanding is that there is a 7 night requirement when booking in RED season?  Although people get around that by linking other reservations elsewhere.  Not sure I get this quite yet.  But I don't like this "restriction" since we're looking into using this for shorter stays.  OTOH, maybe we can avoid booking red season.
> 
> If I buy Wyndham, I'm thinking about 164K points
> If I buy WM, I'm thinking about 10,000 points
> 
> I was hoping to keep yearly MFs under $1K, approx ~$800
> I was hoping to get enough points to stay in a 2BR for a week (driving distance will help us stretch those points and go off season)
> 
> 
> Help?!!!



I think you've laid it out quite well, although I think you have overstated the junk fee problem with Wyndham.  

Regarding housekeeping, In the Wyndham system your 168000 account will give you enough housekeeping credits for 2 reservations in a one or two bedroom unit or as many as 6 studio reservations.  Remember with Worldmark you will get only one housekeeping credit. with your 10000 credit account. Make two short stay reservations and you will pay a housekeeping fee there too

Fees to bank, fees to book if over your allocation for the year, fees to cancel,  fees to change booking.  These are all the same fee..the transaction fee.If you plan ahead the two you will get should be enough. and if you are like me and dont..the $30 wont break the bank

I dont know what you mean when you say Glacier Canyon give you access to Club Wyndham Access...Club Wyndham Access gives you access to Glacier Canyon, not the other way around


The Worldmark bonus time and the other "cash rather than credits" programs you mention are actually more expensive than  maintenance fees, ie you are better off using credits than dollars I think. Wyndham has no such cash only programs.

A difference you didnt mention is Exchange companies. If you want an exchange company either RCI or II you will pay for your own account with Worldmark. Wyndham includes an account with your maintenance and program fees...Why is this important? RCI has a last call program where you can reserve a week (subject to availability) for under $300; cash only, no points. 


You have all the facts, now you have to decide...We cant do it for you


----------



## Myxdvz

ronparise said:


> I think you've laid it out quite well, although I think you have overstated the junk fee problem with Wyndham.
> 
> Regarding housekeeping, In the Wyndham system your 168000 account will give you enough housekeeping credits for 2 reservations in a one or two bedroom unit or as many as 6 studio reservations.  Remember with Worldmark you will get only one housekeeping credit. with your 10000 credit account. Make two short stay reservations and you will pay a housekeeping fee there too
> 
> Fees to bank, fees to book if over your allocation for the year, fees to cancel,  fees to change booking.  These are all the same fee..the transaction fee.If you plan ahead the two you will get should be enough. and if you are like me and dont..the $30 wont break the bank


Great to hear that I have understood all the materials I've read correctly!  And good to know that I am overstating the fees.  Realistically, with 164K or 10000 points I can only make 1 or 2 short-stay reservations so hopefully that's within allocation and if not, not too expensive. ($30)



ronparise said:


> A difference you didnt mention is Exchange companies. If you want an exchange company either RCI or II you will pay for your own account with Worldmark. Wyndham includes an account with your maintenance and program fees...Why is this important? RCI has a last call program where you can reserve a week (subject to availability) for under $300; cash only, no points.


I think the reason why I don't look at the Exchange companies is that I see them as a nice bonus, i.e., I am not buying these points to trade outside of the Wyndam/Worldmark collection.  But - in case I do, it is nice to know what's available.  I am guessing there's exchange fees involved if I do deposit my points and make a reservation?

Question:  I think I've read that Wyndham owns RCI so I guess its a + for Wyndham and we will have access to a larger RCI collection than what we get from DVC.  I am guessing the last call program is not available to me thru my DVC membership?





ronparise said:


> You have all the facts, now you have to decide...We cant do it for you


Yeah - I think I am going with Wyndham.



ronparise said:


> I dont know what you mean when you say Glacier Canyon give you access to Club Wyndham Access...Club Wyndham Access gives you access to Glacier Canyon, not the other way around


I read more about CWA and it looks like that is a pure point system (?) similar to Worldmark and MVCI without a home resort?  If this is right, the question now is

- do I get CWA points?
- do I get a deeded property and convert to points?

I think this is where I am a bit confused.  I thought Wyndham are just points (like DVC) - so this whole CWA confuses me.

- if I go with a deeded resale.  Do I go with the property with cheapest MF non-coastal property?  Or do I buy at Glacier Canyon which I think we will visit every year?

I checked the MF spreadsheet and the MF for CWA is 4.89 (I'm guessing this is per 1K) and GC is 5.65.

I read that purchase price for CWA points is more than a deeded property.


----------



## lcml11

Myxdvz said:


> ... Realistically, with 164K or 10000 points I can only make 1 or 2 short-stay reservations so hopefully that's within allocation and if not, not too expensive. ($30) ... Question:  I think I've read that Wyndham owns RCI so I guess its a + for Wyndham and we will have access to a larger RCI collection than what we get from DVC.  I am guessing the last call program is not available to me thru my DVC membership?  ... I read more about CWA and it looks like that is a pure point system (?) similar to Worldmark and MVCI without a home resort?  If this is right, the question now is
> 
> - do I get CWA points?
> - do I get a deeded property and convert to points?
> 
> I think this is where I am a bit confused.  I thought Wyndham are just points (like DVC) - so this whole CWA confuses me.
> 
> - if I go with a deeded resale.  Do I go with the property with cheapest MF non-coastal property?  Or do I buy at Glacier Canyon which I think we will visit every year?
> 
> I checked the MF spreadsheet and the MF for CWA is 4.89 (I'm guessing this is per 1K) and GC is 5.65.
> 
> I read that purchase price for CWA points is more than a deeded property.



I would not assume the point level you specified would only get you a couple of short stays.  I just spot checked Smokey Mountain Tennessee and you can get the following in January:

01/18/2013 7 nights 1 Bedroom Deluxe    66,000   

Westwinds in Myrtle Beach would be:

01/18/2013 7 nights 2 Bedroom Deluxe    77,000  

Added together that would be 143,000 points plus change to your desired number.

Wyndham Worldwide ownes Wyndham Vacation Resorts, RCI, and a whole bunch of other timeshare systems.  Wyndham Club Wyndham Access, Wyndham Club Wyndham Plus, and Worldmark the Club are all seperate trusts that are managed by Wyndham Vacation Ownership/Wyndham Vacation Resorts.  It is my understanding Disney Timeshares are now available through RCI.

Wyndham Club Access and Worldmark the Club are points based systems where the trust owns the deeds and the home resorts for Club Wyndham Access are those resorts Club Wyndham Access controls some timeshares up to the number they control.  Not sure on Worldmark the Club home resort system.  I do not think they have one as such.

You forgot to add in the program fee for Club Wyndham Access, it is closer to $5.40 per thousand points. 

Deeded units in Club Wyndham Plus are converted fixed weeks and points given to an underlying ownership interest in a serise of units.


----------



## slum808

You are correct, Last call is not available to DVC owners.


----------



## Myxdvz

lcml11 said:


> I would not assume the point level you specified would only get you a couple of short stays.  I just spot checked Smokey Mountain Tennessee and you can get the following in January:
> 
> 01/18/2013 7 nights 1 Bedroom Deluxe    66,000
> 
> Westwinds in Myrtle Beach would be:
> 
> 01/18/2013 7 nights 2 Bedroom Deluxe    77,000
> 
> Added together that would be 143,000 points plus change to your desired number.
> 
> More to follow:



I know that if I use off season I could stretch my points.  My assumption in picking 164K was for 1 week stay in a 2BR at Glacier Canyon.  2 ressies for short stays (3-5 days) on places within driving distance on high/peak season.  It will definitely be more for off season (and we intend to do that!).  The point above I think is that anything above 2 I will have to pay extra transaction points since I'm over my allocation, but $30 is not that bad in the grand scheme of things 

Not sure if my husband will drive from Chicago to TN in the middle of winter though!   I can't convince him to drive to FL for our Thanksgiving trip...


----------



## ronparise

It would take something of a history lesson to explain the various kinds of points in the Wyndham system and how they came to be...UDI, Converted Fixed weeks and Club Wyndham Access. I think its enough to say here, that except for Advanced Reservation Priority the points are the  currency you use to make reservations, and at the 10 month window, they all work the same.

Most Wyndham points come to you by virtue of a deeded interest in a particular resort. CWa is different. as you suggest its much like Worldmark in that there is no deed. You "own" a piece of all the resorts that are part of CWA. Actually you are a member of a Club that owns a piece of a lot of resorts

But remember in terms of their use all the points spend the same. I have a ton of points listed in the points summary in my Wyndham account and I cant see which ones are from which resort. Just like the dollars in my bank account, I cant tell which dollars came from my social security deposit, and which came from the rental of one of my timeshares and which from the commission on the last house I sold. And when I use my debit card at the grocery store, it doesnt matter..dollars are dollars...and in my Wyndham account points are points

Where there is a difference in points is the maintenance fees charged at the underlying resort(s).  CWA is a blended average of all the resorts in the Club. (last year about $5.42/1000 points)  National Harbor points are at under $4/1000, La Belle Maison is right at $5. and New Bern NC is over $6/1000. So what you buy is important. Generally speaking the lower the mf, the more you will have to pay to buy. You can view the "sold" sales on ebay to get an idea. As for me, I prefer to bid on the auctions where the mf is between $5 and $5.50/1000 points. The ones under $5 are too expensive to buy, and the ones over $5.50 are too expensive to carry. 

I only mentioned the exchange companies because you seemed interested in cash only options. Last Call would satisfy that interest


----------



## rhonda

Myxdvz said:


> *What I don't like about Worldmark*
> - Aside from Galena and Branson - no other resorts fit our travel pattern (driving distance)
> - my understanding is that there is a 7 night requirement when booking in RED season?  Although people get around that by linking other reservations elsewhere.  Not sure I get this quite yet.  But I don't like this "restriction" since we're looking into using this for shorter stays.  OTOH, maybe we can avoid booking red season.


*re: Locations*
How about WM Lake of the Ozarks or Grand Lake?  

*re: Red Season, must book 7 nights, if available, when booking a reservation more than 90-days out.*
Note that the current rule on booking Red Season is about to change from a "90-day" window to 9-months.  Even with the existing 90-day window, it was easy to book short stays looking for "only space available" (OSA) inventory or using throw-away nights, if needed.  We just came back from 4 nights over New Years at WM Indio in the 4BR Presidential unit ... booked last January.  The reservation was certainly Red Season -- but I grabbed the 4 nights as "OSA."


----------



## Myxdvz

Thank you so much for everyone who has responded. It has really helped me!

Maybe I should do it like Ron and buy both  

For now, Wyndham makes more sense and if we find we need more points after DVC and Wyndham , we'll add WM 

Sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread but I hope this has helped him/her too!

Now time to find a good resale property. I am working with a broker but I'd look at Ebay too.


----------



## Ron2

You could also check the TUG Marketplace where you can find some great deals on Wyndham resorts and cut out the broker's fees and avoid the uncertainty of ebay. As its been stated, it doesn't matter which resort you choose if all you want are points to make reservations at various Wyndham resorts. That is unless some day you decide to reserve at lets say Myrtle Beach. Prime season reservations there go fast and ARP gets you in ahead of non-Myrtle Beach Wyndham owners.


----------



## bnoble

> I think you have overstated the junk fee problem with Wyndham.


You've come to a resolution, but I wanted to chime in on this---I agree with Ron.  I think I've paid one "extra" transaction fee, total, over the past five or six years.  With just a little bit of planning you can avoid almost all of them in the common case.  The big exception is if you plan on hosting family and friends in other units often.



> I think the reason why I don't look at the Exchange companies is that I see them as a nice bonus,


IMO this is wise.


----------



## ronparise

Myxdvz said:


> I know that if I use off season I could stretch my points.  My assumption in picking 164K was for 1 week stay in a 2BR at Glacier Canyon.  2 ressies for short stays (3-5 days) on places within driving distance on high/peak season.  It will definitely be more for off season (and we intend to do that!).  The point above I think is that anything above 2 I will have to pay extra transaction points since I'm over my allocation, but $30 is not that bad in the grand scheme of things
> 
> Not sure if my husband will drive from Chicago to TN in the middle of winter though!   I can't convince him to drive to FL for our Thanksgiving trip...



Remember that you can make several reservations in one day (7 am-11:45 pm) with one transaction credit  so with a little advance planning 2 transaction credits can work for you


----------



## herindoors911

wrong thread


----------



## herindoors911

Although your "resort" is mentioned, your credits do not belong to that resort.   If you bought on Ebay, a resort "needs" to be mentioned, but  Worldmark credits are *not* assigned to any particular resort, thus no deed needed. Best to view your Worldmark Credits as *shares* in Worldmark.   To begin with also, remember that Wyndham is your "management/developer".   They do not own the resorts -- Worldmark the Club does.

The price sounds good...  was it for a 6k account?   There is a rough formula for working out the value, i.e. how many credits are available to use, borrow, HK tokens, etc.

Make sure you hang around wmowners.com -- any questions you have will be answered by a group of folks who care very much about Worldmark.   Any news rules, tips, tricks of usage will be there first.

ie    A fire at Anaheim resort recently...


----------



## Marcia3641

herindoors911 said:


> The price sounds good...  was it for a 6k account?   There is a rough formula for working out the value, i.e. how many credits are available to use, borrow, HK tokens, etc. (



Where would I find this rought formula as I am also looking at purchasing WM credits. 

Marcia


----------



## ronparise

Marcia3641 said:


> Where would I find this rought formula as I am also looking at purchasing WM credits.
> 
> Marcia



There is a base amount per account and then a per credit charge

heres a table showing the 2012 fees (things are going up by about 4% in 2103)

http://www.wmtsinfo.com/item/81


----------



## BocaBum99

ronparise said:


> There is a base amount per account and then a per credit charge
> 
> heres a table showing the 2012 fees (things are going up by about 4% in 2103)
> 
> http://www.wmtsinfo.com/item/81



I'll be about 140 years old in 2103.  I don't really care if maintenance fees go up by more than 4% that year.  LOL.


----------



## ronparise

BocaBum99 said:


> I'll be about 140 years old in 2103.  I don't really care if maintenance fees go up by more than 4% that year.  LOL.



fat fingers...I should have said the fees will probably go up 4% every year until 2113...they are going up in 2013


----------



## LLW

Marcia3641 said:


> Where would I find this rought formula as I am also looking at purchasing WM credits.
> 
> Marcia



This might help:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24303

Read at least the stickies in that Rent/Sale Discussions forum (reading other current non-stickies would also help).

Look at all accounts for sale that you can find, calculate the extra one-time use credits and tokens at current wmowners.com (WMO) ad prices, strip those and any other extra charges off. Some sellers add on extra closing costs - anything above the $299 that WM charges is extra.

After you come down to comparable prices between accounts, you can make a decision based on both quantitative and qualitative measurements.

Over the years, there have been many discussions on WMO on purchase prices. Here's some examples of threads:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34662
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32020&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31393&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28553&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0

You can find them just by reading the thread titles.

I recommend doing the proper due diligence (e.g. reading on WMO, looking for accounts on ebay, Craigslist, and other outlets), asking questions on WMO, before you make a purchase.

You should also ask questions to find out if it's a good fit for your vacationing and life style.

Good luck and welcome to WM!


----------



## Marcia3641

LLW said:


> This might help:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24303
> 
> Read at least the stickies in that Rent/Sale Discussions forum (reading other current non-stickies would also help).
> 
> Look at all accounts for sale that you can find, calculate the extra one-time use credits and tokens at current wmowners.com (WMO) ad prices, strip those and any other extra charges off. Some sellers add on extra closing costs - anything above the $299 that WM charges is extra.
> 
> After you come down to comparable prices between accounts, you can make a decision based on both quantitative and qualitative measurements.
> 
> Over the years, there have been many discussions on WMO on purchase prices. Here's some examples of threads:
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34662
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32020&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31393&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28553&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
> 
> You can find them just by reading the thread titles.
> 
> I recommend doing the proper due diligence (e.g. reading on WMO, looking for accounts on ebay, Craigslist, and other outlets), asking questions on WMO, before you make a purchase.
> 
> You should also ask questions to find out if it's a good fit for your vacationing and life style.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to WM!



Thank you very much!

Marcia


----------



## Bretthart

rhonda said:


> *re: Locations*
> How about WM Lake of the Ozarks or Grand Lake?
> 
> *re: Red Season, must book 7 nights, if available, when booking a reservation more than 90-days out.*
> Note that the current rule on booking Red Season is about to change from a "90-day" window to 9-months.  Even with the existing 90-day window, it was easy to book short stays looking for "only space available" (OSA) inventory or using throw-away nights, if needed.  We just came back from 4 nights over New Years at WM Indio in the 4BR Presidential unit ... booked last January.  The reservation was certainly Red Season -- but I grabbed the 4 nights as "OSA."



I was wondering do all WM resorts have only space available?  I'm think about buying WM or CWP, leaning towards WM for flexibility .  I would be mostly traveling to west coast, around my kids vacations and breaks, and we like the shorter stay option.  The reasoning I am asking it seem that most west coast beach resorts only have a red season and can't be used for less than 7 days.  Then maybe CWP might be better.


----------



## mocoso973

*Dual ownership question (WM & Wyndham)*

Just a few questions for the Dual Ownership Guru's.  We currently own resale points in Wyndham & have mostly vacationed in the East coast but we've recently relocated from NJ to Tucson & now wish we'd be allowed to book with Worldmark (never much cared before)  

So... if we also purchase resale WM points, we already have an RCI account; can we still use the same RCI account?

If so, how do points 'translate/exchange' if we pool points from both WM & Wyndham into the same RCI account?

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## uscav8r

mocoso973 said:


> Just a few questions for the Dual Ownership Guru's.  We currently own resale points in Wyndham & have mostly vacationed in the East coast but we've recently relocated from NJ to Tucson & now wish we'd be allowed to book with Worldmark (never much cared before)
> 
> So... if we also purchase resale WM points, we already have an RCI account; can we still use the same RCI account? *No, assuming this refers to the Club Wyndham-provided RCI account.*
> 
> If so, how do points 'translate/exchange' if we pool points from both WM & Wyndham into the same RCI account? *Moot, per answer above.*
> 
> Any info is appreciated!


I am also an original Wyndham owner who bought into WorldMark. If I ever get around to setting up an exchange company with WM, I will use it for Interval International (II) since I already have the RCI base covered with Wyndham. II gets you to Marriott, Starwood, and higher end locations in general.

If you will be a resale owner, you do have to pay for your WM exchange company yourself (whether RCI or II).


----------



## ronparise

mocoso973 said:


> Just a few questions for the Dual Ownership Guru's.  We currently own resale points in Wyndham & have mostly vacationed in the East coast but we've recently relocated from NJ to Tucson & now wish we'd be allowed to book with Worldmark (never much cared before)
> 
> So... if we also purchase resale WM points, we already have an RCI account; can we still use the same RCI account?
> 
> If so, how do points 'translate/exchange' if we pool points from both WM & Wyndham into the same RCI account?
> 
> Any info is appreciated!



you cant use your Wyndham provided RCI account (the one you get by virtue of your Club Wyndham ownership) to deposit Worldmark credits


----------



## mocoso973

thank for clearing that up!  I appreciate the quick responses.


----------

